# "I know a lot of people that......" BOLLOX



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Reading peoples posts on here, almost everybody tries to prove their point with the phrase

"I know a lot of people that....."

For example..

*"Being big does not make you hard, I know a lot of skiny guys who can kick the fck out of big bodybuilders"???* :confused1:

Really?? Do you, can you actually name the skinny person in question and the bodybuilder who got smashed?? No? cause your a lying cvnt

another one

*"being big and good looking does not get you fit birds, my skinny mate is ugly as fck and spotty and **[email protected]** hundreds of stunners"*

Really???

Well whats his name and post some of pics of birds with names and how he met them up then??

Or how about

*"oxy is really harsh, I know loads of people who took them blew up and the lost all gains and died"*

Really?? Can you name these people?? get them to post experiences..

Seems everybody knows some fcker that has done or can do something, but no one actaully names them

I for one think 90% of the time its Utter bollox or at the very least exagerated immensely

Thoughts or examples??


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

I know one person that always makes **** threads like these


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

the skinny bloke one i can agree with, I do have a few skinny mates who use gift of the gab and get loads of girls.

bástards.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

russforever said:


> I know one person that always makes **** threads like these


Name him or stay out my thread young man


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Im only playing along joe but im pretty sure big brock just got smashed by cain valasqueze (i kno i cant fukin spell ) :whistling:

In a proper 3 round fight muscle builds up lactic acid so it kind of messes u up big time. But in general errrrr no i dont kno anyone :lol:

ps.... i love oxys :lol: :beer:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> the skinny bloke one i can agree with, I do have a few skinny mates who use gift of the gab and get loads of girls.
> 
> bástards.


Who FFS???


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

russforever said:


> I know one person that always makes **** threads like these


joes threads make my day :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

leafman said:


> Im only playing along joe but im pretty sure big brock just got smashed by cain valasqueze (i kno i cant fukin spell ) :whistling:
> 
> In a proper 3 round fight muscle builds up lactic acid so it kind of messes u up big time. But in general errrrr no i dont kno anyone :lol:
> 
> ps.... i love oxys :lol: :beer:


Ahh, but Cain is actually a very big dude too, just brocks bigger lol


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

jw007 said:


> *"Being big does not make you hard, I know a lot of skiny guys who can kick the fck out of big bodybuilders"???* :confused1:


Now I agree 100% with this. All my life I was taught... Size doesn't matter because people preach it. The small guy can win a fight. Now I've had 100's of fights ( sparring ofc ) against people, the only people who have dominated me are people my size or bigger, or someone who is big ( nearly my size ) with a lot more experience than me. I since learned that in a fighting situation, size does matter especially if both know how to fight.


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

I have done MMA with guys with no "build" and I could guarantee you they would have no problem ripping any bodybuilder to shreds in a fight.

Not saying muscle doesn't give you some advantage but it also gives you some disadvantages and a skilled fighter is a skilled fighter regardless of muscle mass


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Ahh, but Cain is actually a very big dude too, just brocks bigger lol


 :lol: ok i suppose, errr hmmmm wait ill be back :whistling:

ps.. size DOES matter in a fight otherwise why would they have weight classes, its having muscle that is the downfall. Like i said brock hasmore muscle wich means he gets tired quick he wouldnt have got past second round regardless. But that being said in general every day life the big bloke is gonna win 9 times out of ten.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

scottish676 said:


> I have done MMA with guys with no "build" and I could guarantee you they would have no problem ripping any bodybuilder to shreds in a fight.
> 
> Not saying muscle doesn't give you some advantage but it also gives you some disadvantages and a skilled fighter is a skilled fighter regardless of muscle mass


WHO FFS

Oh come on people

*WHY ARE YOU LOT SO LITERAL??*

*I USED 3 EXAMPLES*

*I dont expect you to answer my examples, give your own or name people*

*
THIS IS NOT A FIGHTING THREAD:cursing:* :cursing:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

scottish676 said:


> I have done MMA with guys with no "build" and I could guarantee you they would have no problem ripping any bodybuilder to shreds in a fight.
> 
> Not saying muscle doesn't give you some advantage but it also gives you some disadvantages and a skilled fighter is a skilled fighter regardless of muscle mass


So me at 22 stone, immense power against a welter weight who have same skill level in a fight... What is the out come? Too many factors, however I know I'll get him to the ground and I also will say with 140k of weight being pushed down on his chest with me hammer fighting him in the face it won't last too long.


----------



## crf121359 (Oct 15, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Name him or stay out my thread young man


lets say he named him. You wont even know the skinny guy!!! here I name some: Dave, Raul, Trev... what's your fckin point? :cursing:


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

You want me to name people that you don't know, will never meet and have no interest in this forum???? lol

I won't out of respect to them but as mentioned if you look at the top guys in MMA/UFC today most of them would wipe the floor with any member on these boards


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I know lots of people that don't train, have a crap diet don't take gear and look better than 99% of body builders -.-


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

jw007 said:


> *"oxy is really harsh, I know loads of people who took them blew up and the lost all gains and died"*
> 
> Really?? Can you name these people?? get them to post experiences..


That could be a bit hard if they died JW... 

mate everyone needs to feel important and likes to be included or thought of in a certain way... so they big themselves up... you got to laugh though...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

scottish676 said:


> I have done MMA with guys with no "build" and I could guarantee you they would have no problem ripping any bodybuilder to shreds in a fight.
> 
> Not saying muscle doesn't give you some advantage but it also gives you some disadvantages and a skilled fighter is a skilled fighter regardless of muscle mass


People always go on about "Oooo just coz someone iz big dont make em 'ard"

Im sorry but a 11 stone athlete fighter would get the sh!t kicked out of him by a 16 stone athlete fighter.

BUT yes the 11 stone fighter may be able to knock out the local fat gear head. Not someone on his level of fighting.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Reading peoples posts on here, almost everybody tries to prove their point with the phrase
> 
> "I know a lot of people that....."
> 
> ...


Haha very funny!

It is true, people can lie or exaggerate very easily over the internet as theres no face to face communication..


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

crf121359 said:


> lets say he named him. You wont even know the skinny guy!!! here I name some: Dave, Raul, Trev... what's your fckin point? :cursing:


How do you know??

Everyone is on facebook

So, if I went to police over a crime i will say "well no point naming him, you wont know him" LMFAO

nice one:thumbup1:


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

YetiMan said:


> So me at 22 stone, immense power against a welter weight who have same skill level in a fight... What is the out come? Too many factors, however I know I'll get him to the ground and I also will say with 140k of weight being pushed down on his chest with me hammer fighting him in the face it won't last too long.


He never mentioned anything about skill level. He just said bigger guys are harder than skinny guys.....thats not true......IMO


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I for one think 90% of the time its Utter bollox or at the very least exagerated immensely


I've got a mate that reckons it's at least 95% of the time actually. :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

scottish676 said:


> *You want me to name people that you don't know, will never meet and have no interest in this forum???? lol*
> 
> I won't out of respect to them but as mentioned if you look at the top guys in MMA/UFC today most of them would wipe the floor with any member on these boards


yes, could otherwise it could be utter bollox, which usually is

Its not like you cant find out about people

If want use examaples, make sure real life and not just bollox to try prove your point...


----------



## crf121359 (Oct 15, 2010)

jw007 said:


> How do you know??
> 
> Everyone is on facebook
> 
> ...


whats that got to do with anything??!?!?

so if I name names you will believe me??? I could make up names and you will go with it? not everyone is on facebook pal. myself for example. fckin hate that kiddy BS.


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> People always go on about "Oooo just coz someone iz big dont make em 'ard"
> 
> Im sorry but a 11 stone athlete fighter would get the sh!t kicked out of him by a 16 stone athlete fighter.
> 
> BUT yes the 11 stone fighter may be able to knock out the local fat gear head. Not someone on his level of fighting.


Again he never mentioned anything about skilled fighters. He was refering to skinny guys versus bodybuilder.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Who FFS???


one of them, for instance

he's a good looking lad, nowt special mind, about 22.

worked in an office with me, and he was nóbbing two telephonists and a girl from the insurance dept.

as well as a very attractive 'on-off' girlfriend, AND random girls he pulled clubbing.

and i can confirm that they're all a reasonable standard of ladyhood.

he has that 'Alright daaarlin, looking good today' confident kind of approach with seems to work well on girls up to an age of about 26 approx.

he's never taken part in any sports of any kind and you can comfortably label him 'skinny'

don't ask me..... :confused1:

edit: he's just one, i could describe another couple too. Makes me sick!


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

Joe i love your posts like this haha so true!

James

PS in need of some drug advice will pm you in next couple of days


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

jw007 said:


> yes, could otherwise it could be utter bollox, which usually is
> 
> Its not like you cant find out about people
> 
> If want use examaples, make sure real life and not just bollox to try prove your point...


I'm not going to name people on a public forum for fighting, not going to happen bud.

Couldn't care less if you beleive it or not it's true so cast your fishing line elswere bud....I aint biting


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

jw007 said:


> *"Being big does not make you hard, I know a lot of skiny guys who can kick the fck out of big bodybuilders"???* :confused1:


Does :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

scottish676 said:


> He never mentioned anything about skill level. He just said bigger guys are harder than skinny guys.....thats not true......IMO


being as your determined to talk about fighting

A big trained bodybuilder will kick absolute fck out out a non trained skinny guy

If you want name, Oli thompson Ex britains strongest man lives inmy street, trains at my gym

Current ZT heavyweight champ MMA, wil kick fck out of any of little guys you know, unless of course you reckonyou can name one that he wont

If you can i will put up prize money myself, Guaranteed as OLI needs a warm up fight:thumbup1:

There you go a bona fide challenge to your super hard skinny mates


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

scottish676 said:


> I'm not going to name people on a public forum for fighting, not going to happen bud.
> 
> Couldn't care less if you beleive it or not it's true so cast your fishing line elswere bud....I aint biting


See my challenge above

I wil give £500 to winner

Pm me if want


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Well??


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

jw007 said:


> being as your determined to talk about fighting
> 
> A big trained bodybuilder will kick absolute fck out out a non trained skinny guy
> 
> ...


You really are a sad man like


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

who would win in a fight between jw and bruce lee?

my money is on the little guy


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Well??


Nobbysnuts.

'Your cheque is in the post Andy mate'

'Cheers pal :thumbup1: '


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

scottish676 said:


> You really are a sad man like


Was a bonafide offer that your now backtracking on??

I will give money to a mod to hold so i cant back out.

See when called its all bollox eh

Just saying


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

jw007 said:


> being as your determined to talk about fighting
> 
> A big trained bodybuilder will kick absolute fck out out a non trained skinny guy
> 
> ...


he could warm up with mariusz coz that would be a easy fight and he isnt skinny


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

JBWILSON said:


> who would win in a fight between jw and bruce lee?
> 
> my money is on the little guy


Daz Greenz.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

1russ100 said:


> he could warm up with mariusz coz that would be a easy fight and he isnt skinny


But scottish dude clearly states "skinny person with no build"

So im awaiting him bringing one forward

Ps

He is looking to fight mariuz, big money:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

jw007 said:


> But scottish dude clearly states "skinny person with no build"
> 
> So im awaiting him bringing one forward
> 
> ...


he would kick granny out of him. surley theres loads of skinny peop-le on here to pick:whistling:


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Was a bonafide offer that your now backtracking on??
> 
> I will give money to a mod to hold so i cant back out.
> 
> ...


Ha Ha you are wanting to arrange a fight over an internet forum.

I will skip this as I am an adult with no "ego" that has to be stroked at every opportunity.

Seriously though do you ever read back what you write before you post it??

Consider this my last post in this thread and if that makes me whatever you can dream up then so be it....lol some mothers do ave em right enough


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

my mate Dave is an absolute bastard


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

andysutils said:


> Daz Greenz.


who he?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

So if a guy weighing 120kg went against a guy with the same training experience who was a 60kg guy it would be a fair fight, is that what is being said?

If that was a case you wouldn't have weight classes in boxing etc it would just be a free for all. :confused1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

1russ100 said:


> he would kick granny out of him. surley theres loads of skinny peop-le on here to pick:whistling:


Maybe I should start another thread

"hard skinny dude with no build wanted to fight meat head strong man"

Judging by the post usually get by internet hard men in fighting threads, you would think there would be abundance of offers eh???


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> my mate Dave is an absolute bastard


dave down my local is a harder bastard than your dave


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Think Roy Shaw was about 5ft 10.....Think he'd have a good go and knocking out some brick ****houses


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> dave down my local is a harder bastard than your dave


Terry would do them both at once, one handed with a blindfold on.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

When we are talking about fighters do we just mean somebody who does MMA like every Tom, Dick and Harry does these days, or a boxer?

Now a 80kg boxer I think would get to work on a 100kg thug, although depends on the nature of the fight I suppose.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

scottish676 said:


> He never mentioned anything about skill level. He just said bigger guys are harder than skinny guys.....thats not true......IMO


Ok lets bring skill level in to it. 2 roughly equal fighters, one 70k one 140k. Bigger dude wins.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Terry would do them both at once, one handed with a blindfold on.


ive heard about him . small world eh??


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

YetiMan said:


> Ok lets bring skill level in to it. 2 roughly equal fighters, one 70k one 140k. Bigger dude wins.


Couldn't agree more Yeti but that wasn't his original point. Boy is a plank anyway mate so am out


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

jw007 said:


> *"oxy is really harsh, I know loads of people who took them blew up and the lost all gains and died"*


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

scottish676 said:


> Ha Ha you are wanting to arrange a fight over an internet forum.
> 
> I will skip this as I am an adult with no "ego" that has to be stroked at every opportunity.
> 
> ...


We can do it by phone if you want?

Contact has to start somewhere!!

Dont try and belittle the way its organised just as an excuse to back out??

I have connducted many business vebtures over internet, its an extremly useful medium to contact and arrange things..

My word is good there are prob a dozed or so people on this forum including MODs that wil attest

Im super serious mate, So you either find someone and I wil make the required arrangements, hell I coul deven make some money from this..

Or really your just talking out of your ar5e??

Now this is second post you have insulted me??

I have been nothig but polite, and even given you the oppurtunity to your prove your post as fact.

Why you are dismissing it at a joke im usure??

What do youactully require??

Perhaps you yourself could put yourself forward?? Just a suggestion


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Rekless said:


> Think Roy Shaw was about 5ft 10.....Think he'd have a good go and knocking out some brick ****houses


he is about 86years old so i doubt it tbh


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

I know a bloke down my local pub who swears he is Elvis:lol: :lol:


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

lol, think this may be referring to one of my posts in the other thread. i still stand by my initial point, but perhaps some clarification is required.

goin on the logic that the bigger the person the harder the punch i dont believe this is necessarily the case. where i train (muay thai) im the biggest there (98kg) but i dont have the hardest punch. there is a lad there who weighs 90kg and hits considerably harder than me. but surely because im bigger i should hit harder? maybe im justy a pussy though:whistling: :lol:

if both fighters are trained then size definitely does matter, otherwise whats the point in weight classes. however a big bloke will not necessarily beat an avergae bloke purely becuase he is bigger, especially if the average bloke has some training background. obviously theres always exceptions to the rule like the bodybuilder that knocked out ricky hatton in a pub over a dispute about a slot machine.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

gumballdom said:


> lol, think this may be referring to one of my posts in the other thread. i still stand by my initial point, but perhaps some clarification is required.
> 
> goin on the logic that the bigger the person the harder the punch i dont believe this is necessarily the case. where i train (muay thai) im the biggest there (98kg) but i dont have the hardest punch. there is a lad there who weighs 90kg and hits considerably harder than me. but surely because im bigger i should hit harder? maybe im justy a pussy though:whistling: :lol:
> 
> if both fighters are trained then size definitely does matter, otherwise whats the point in weight classes. however a big bloke will not necessarily beat an avergae bloke purely becuase he is bigger, especially if the average bloke has some training background. obviously theres always exceptions to the rule like the bodybuilder that knocked out ricky hatton in a pub over a dispute about a slot machine.


Imagine Hatton was coked up though!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Going back to Yeti's point no matter how hard you punch at 98kg with a 140kg lump sitting on you pummeling your face with hammer blows you ain't getting up unless you're Royce Gracy.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> dave down my local is a harder bastard than your dave


Dont think you realise who you are dealing with here pal.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

bigger not always wins

F126wxt9Ks0[/MEDIA]]


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Going back to Yeti's point no matter how hard you punch at 98kg with a 140kg lump sitting on you pummeling your face with hammer blows you ain't getting up unless you're Royce Gracy.


that is very true, but like everything its circumstancial, becuase thats assuming the 140kg bloke has got the smaller bloke on the floor. what if the smaller bloke uses his speed and agility to his advantage?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> Dont think you realise who you are dealing with here pal.


we may have the same dave then?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Really?? Do you, can you actually name the skinny person in question and the bodybuilder who got smashed?? *No? cause your a lying cvnt*


 :lol: :lol: LMFAO


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Not a bobybuilder but still funny!

[MEDIA=youtube]z_Xwbk2MtUg[/MEDIA]


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

scottish676 said:


> You really are a sad man like





1russ100 said:


> bigger not always wins


LMFAO

Thats a bad example cause end of Day Jones has a BBders physique, so IMO bench presses more and altho smaller stature has more muscles


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Rekless said:


> Not a bobybuilder but still funny!


But other guy was skinny was well

Wouldnt have dropped mariusz


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

jw007 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> Thats a bad example cause end of Day Jones has a BBders physique, so IMO bench presses more and altho smaller stature has more muscles


think jones was awhopping 13.5 stone in that


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Really stirring the boat lately JW, love it:thumbup1:

1) Big guys will always kick the **** out of little guys contrary to popular little man belief. I know a guy in my area about 6ft3 290lb about 10% bf 21 inch guns 500lb bench the lot. His thing to do on the weekends is to get drunk and then offers to fight people in the bar. Every time i see him he doesn't have a scratch on him but the things people tell me about him kicking the crap out of people tells me that people do take him up on his offer of fighting.

P.S. i don't think I personally could knock out every guy down the street but that is 100% due to me being short and lacking the height advatage. Give an extra 6 inches and i would be unstoppable......just saying LIKE

2) I also hear all these stories of people dieing some times i don't know if people just say **** to sound OTT. A good friend of mine in Ireland who is a top powerlifters made a comment to a bunch of us over lunch over the summer saying that a certain lab that will remain without name has a tren which has caused the death of at least 200 athletes.

3) I really believe that everyone "knows" guys that pull so much ass because the brain is easily tricked. A combo of me telling you on monday about all the ass i pulled and the fact that you did see me leaving with a girl from the club last friday night makes it believable......unlesss you followed me home who the fvck knows what really happened:lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I get what you meant in the first post.

I find it hard to talk to people that always know someone that is bigger, better, worse off, been there, done that, that wont work, and only this works.. blah blah blah!!!!!

Really... so why out all your wisdom of your wisdom do you look like sh!t and I never see with any of these hero's you know????


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

jw007 said:


> But other guy was skinny was well
> 
> Wouldnt have dropped mariusz


Great punch though :thumb:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

scottish has a point,

100kg bb'r v evan tanner 79kg who is walking away from that one........

who gives a **** anyway, if your skinny and hard well done to you, if your massive and hard well done to you.

if your ****ing ugly as **** but pull stunners then good luck to you.

by the way my mate has one arm but can beat most pro snooker players


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> I get what you meant in the first post.
> 
> I find it hard to talk to people that always know someone that is bigger, better, worse off, been there, done that, that wont work, and only this works.. blah blah blah!!!!!
> 
> Really... so why out all your wisdom of your wisdom do you look like sh!t and I never see with any of these hero's you know????


They know them, but dont name them or even tell you how they know them

You never see them talking to any of these people either

Note

Im still waiting for scottish76 to get back???

Hes prob watching, hoping will die down..

Funny how everybody knows someone, states it as fact, when legitimately called on it, they feel backied into a corner, and start insulting people

Funny that


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

vlb said:


> scottish has a point,
> 
> *100kg bb'r* v evan tanner 79kg who is walking away from that one........
> 
> ...


which one???


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

"I know a lot of people that....."

Say to me............

I'm not a bodybuilder, I couldn't fight a cold and I wouldn't be able to pull a girl in a brothel.......

Thing is they are pretty spot on.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

http://forums.musculardevelopment.com/showthread.php/70580-Local-MMA-fighter-gets-knocked-out-by-bodybuilder!!!!!


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Note
> 
> Im still waiting for scottish76 to get back???
> 
> ...


he is probably down the tackle shop getting heavier line.... :lol: :lol:



jw007 said:


> which one???


how the **** do i know its hypothetical!!! :confused1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

vlb said:


> he is probably down the tackle shop getting heavier line.... :lol: :lol:
> 
> how the **** do i know its hypothetical!!! :confused1:


How about Phil Baroni


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

OldMan said:


> "I know a lot of people that....."
> 
> Say to me............
> 
> ...


u know me then ? how?


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

scottish676 said:


> Consider this my last post in this thread and if that makes me whatever you can dream up then so be it....lol some mothers do ave em right enough


Epic Fail ! Man, you just proved the point of this thread so perfectly, I'm almost tempted to believe that you are JW's other login he's using to show how right he is !

I love it !

:laugh: :thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

vlb said:


> scottish has a point,
> 
> 100kg bb'r v evan tanner 79kg who is walking away from that one........
> 
> ...


Well I've got a mate who has one leg and he beats most olympic 100 metre runners!!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

strange_days said:


> Epic Fail ! Man, you just proved the point of this thread so perfectly, I'm almost tempted to believe that you are JW's other login he's using to show how right he is !
> 
> I love it !
> 
> :laugh: :thumb:


lmfao


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Yes skinny ugly guys get pussy. I'm skinny, and not that gifted on in the face department but I could have had a lot of top totty if I was single. Maybe girls try it because they know I'm not going to do anything, but even random girls do try it. You just need to know how to get into conversation and if you're confident you can get what you want.

Fighting - I'm not a fighter, not really had one in my life, however if a roidhead was coming at my I would kick him in his knee, boot him in his nuts, and then maybe give them a smack before running off. Might not work like that in real life in a right, but street fighting anything can happen. I have a friend called Taq, small kid, not 'big' but has knocked out many bigger lads. Not BBers, but for someone his height (5"6 I guess) he can bang with the big boys. Like I said though, street fighting is different, with all the scuffling shots can get through that wouldn't in a ring, people can interfere, doubts can creep in etc.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

jw007 said:


> http://forums.musculardevelopment.com/showthread.php/70580-Local-MMA-fighter-gets-knocked-out-by-bodybuilder!!!!!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

empzb said:


> Fighting - I'm not a fighter, not really had one in my life, however if a roidhead was coming at my I would kick him in his knee, boot him in his nuts, and then maybe give them a smack before running off. Might not work like that in real life in a right, but street fighting anything can happen. I have a friend called Taq, small kid, not 'big' but has knocked out many bigger lads. Not BBers, but for someone his height (5"6 I guess) he can bang with the big boys. Like I said though, street fighting is different, with all the scuffling shots can get through that wouldn't in a ring, people can interfere, doubts can creep in etc.


  Mate you would have the **** kicked out of you and would be sucking his dick in 2 minutes flat.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

:lol: that wasn't meant to sound like it did, was trying to keep in context with the thread and the opposites involved.

I don't debate the fact I probably 'would' get battered. But - there are so many ifs and buts it's pointless debating really. Even putting them in the ring people could have off days. Train too heard, not enough, peak too early etc etc. Yes the big guy has a better chance of winning, but 1 lucky or well placed punch /kick and it could be over.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> His thing to do on the weekends is to get drunk and then offers to fight people in the bar. Every time i see him he doesn't have a scratch on him but the things people tell me about him kicking the crap out of people tells me that people do take him up on his offer of fighting.


Thats because when people are p1ssed there probably fckin stupid enough to believe they'll win.


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

lol, people are still trying to prove their point by saying i know a guy/i know a lot of people, which surely goes against the whole point of this thread. think only jw has named someone so far (and having seen some of oli thompsons fights he would beat most people). i will happily name the person im refering to but wont do so on an open board so if anyone actually cares enough to know i will gladly pm them it. :thumbup1:


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Reading peoples posts on here, almost everybody tries to prove their point with the phrase "I know a lot of people that....."


Yeah, really annoying. I know loads of people that do that...


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

weight divisions in fighting sports exist for a very simple reason:

*generally speaking* the big guy has an advantage over little man.

Unless, of course, little man has his diet *"spot on"*.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Dantreadz85 said:


> u know me then ? how?


I was talking about myself :


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

"I know a lot of people that are bigger than you."

Really? I find it hard walking through a ****ing door!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> "I know a lot of people that are bigger than you."
> 
> Really? I find it hard walking through a ****ing door!


have you tried opening it first?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I'm not just saying this, but theres this guy I know and he's 7ft and one time... hahaha


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

jw007 said:


> Reading peoples posts on here, almost everybody tries to prove their point with the phrase
> 
> "I know a lot of people that....."
> 
> ...


Had any bites yet Joe?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

a.notherguy said:


> have you tried opening it first?


That could be where I've been going wrong all these years mate.

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Joe, I'll take your 500 bet

Way I see it a hefty kicking versus chance of landing a flukey one on him and taking it... in my situ thats worth risking for 500

Throw in as much macdonalds/KFC as I can eat and I'll sign anything


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Joe, I'll take your 500 bet
> 
> Way I see it a hefty kicking versus chance of landing a flukey one on him and taking it... in my situ thats worth risking for 500
> 
> Throw in as much macdonalds/KFC as I can eat and I'll sign anything


I'll donate if we can film it? :thumbup1:


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

I know a guy who can squat more than everyone on here.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Joe, I'll take your 500 bet
> 
> Way I see it a hefty kicking versus chance of landing a flukey one on him and taking it... in my situ thats worth risking for 500
> 
> Throw in as much macdonalds/KFC as I can eat and I'll sign anything


Fine, i will arrange now

altho your not a skinny dude with no build


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Joe, I'll take your 500 bet
> 
> Way I see it a hefty kicking versus chance of landing a flukey one on him and taking it... in my situ thats worth risking for 500
> 
> *Throw in as much macdonalds/KFC as I can eat and I'll sign anything*


im actaully quite offended that there could be one person on this site unhealthier than my bad self


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

lambert said:


> I know a guy who can squat more than everyone on here.


so do i actually


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I liked this one from a girl:

Girl "what can you bench in kg?"

Me "140"

Girl "my boyfriend can do 200kg with 1 hand"

Me "you can't do bench press with one hand, and he can't do 200 with two hands"

Girl "im sorry "

Me "its ok"

LOL i swear down that convo happened on my facebook wall not long ago! :cursing:


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> so do i actually


Bet his forms sh1t though


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

:lol: Another marathon thread by JW me thinks.

If you ever get talking to a non trainer (muggle) about weight lifting, you can bet within the first minute they will mention how they know someone that's a bit bigger/stronger than you and you can can bet they will say one of the following in their explanation of said person:

-Ripped at 17+ stone

-Not an ounce of fat on them, (at this point usually mention a ludacris bf% such as 1/2%)

-Completely natural, they don't even take paracetamol (then justified by saying they eat loads)

-Has arms bigger than your head

-Naturally he will be a bouncer

I've given up talking to muggles about training, only results in high blood pressure.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> I liked this one from a girl:
> 
> Girl "what can you bench in kg?"
> 
> ...


is that you in your avi?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> is that you in your avi?


What do you mean?


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> What do you mean?


 

is that a picture of you in your avatar?


----------



## The Gimp (Jul 6, 2008)

Rekless said:


> Think Roy Shaw was about 5ft 10.....Think he'd have a good go and knocking out some brick ****houses


This 100%

Roy pretty boy shaw VS Lenny Mclean, who could bench 500 pounds.

To be fair though, I think it was a draw, I could be wrong


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> is that a picture of you in your avatar?


Yes im a 7 stone girl lol


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

COME AT ME BRAHS !!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

lambert said:


> Bet his forms sh1t though


he won the world powerlifting thing in prague a few weeks back so id imagine so


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

D92 said:


> COME AT ME BRAHS !!!!!


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

http://www.trutv.com/video/black-gold/knocked-the-out.html

relevant ???


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Now Joe, I'm a hasbean and living in the past as you know, but on old rugby mate Austin Bancroft whose 5tf 6" lunmped the crap out of a huge bouncer who outweighed him by a good 5 stone.

Also, there's a fella who was a Royal Marine, called Tony (can't remember surname" who wacked out 2 blokes in a heart beat in Exeter one night who were built like sh!thouses.

Personlly, some of these smaller blokes are just nasty, horrid bastards who scare me


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Simon m said:


> Now Joe, I'm a hasbean and living in the past as you know, but on old rugby mate Austin Bancroft whose 5tf 6" lunmped the crap out of a huge bouncer who outweighed him by a good 5 stone.
> 
> Also, there's a fella who was a Royal Marine, called Tony (can't remember surname" who wacked out 2 blokes in a heart beat in Exeter one night who were built like sh!thouses.
> 
> Personlly, some of these smaller blokes are just nasty, horrid bastards who scare me


What was the bouncers name??, Sucker punches dont count

Im sure even in your day a suprise punch could drop someone

There are loads of royal marines called Tony

You definition of Brick sh1t house im sure would differ to mine

You prob think FAT is brick sh1thouse being a rugger player from past

What smaller horrid blokes?? Name one??


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Its still all generalisation,

All utter twaddle


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah, but, no, but, yeah, but, no, but....... :lol:


----------



## Wells (Oct 25, 2010)

People who compare Bodybuilding to Fighting just annoy the fxcking shxt out of me.. Oh my God the ammount of lads and lasses you talk **** whenever I bring up the subject of me training.. The ones you put Bodybuilding hand in hand with steroids or the ones who think that you should be instantly massive..

"Training for what?"

"I do Bodybuilding"

"Oh right, so why aren't you massive? Do you do steroids?"

"......"

Popular one from bitchy females...

"Oh he think he's hard 'cause he does Bodybuilding, my boyfriend could have him"

*ARGH!*


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

jw007 said:


> What was the bouncers name??, Sucker punches dont count
> 
> Im sure even in your day a suprise punch could drop someone
> 
> ...


Jow don't get funny with me mate.

I'm giving you an example Austin lumped the fella, I don't know his names it was 20 odd years back and the bloke hit the ground.

Tony, Royal Marine nasty, nasty man again took two brick **** houses out. Would you consider them brick **** houses? I don't know, but there's very few people I consider to be huge, and these fellas were big boys, but not huge bodybuilders, but big men nonetheless.

There's loads of these little fellas out there starting fights, you see it most weekends, I don't ask their names as I'm not interested in socialising with mentals!

I'm not saying for a minute that small blokes are tougher, but I've met a few you are much nastier, probably to make up for their lack of statrure


----------



## bennyboy (Feb 23, 2009)

These realy fit birds that bodybuilders get, for every 1 bodybuilder they f*ck they have probably f*cked 10 skinny dudes:thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Simon m said:


> Jow don't get funny with me mate.
> 
> I'm giving you an example Austin lumped the fella, I don't know his names *it was 20 odd years back and the bloke hit the ground.*
> 
> ...


couple points

1) 20 years ago, once incident

2) If not bodybuilders then it doesnt count

thirdly

Does no one ever read the original op??

I could not give a fck whos "harder" that is not what Im asking, *IT WAS JUST AN EXAMPLE*

*Read*

*IT WAS AN EXAMPLE INDICATIVE OF SCENARIOs OF POSTS ON THIS FORUM:cursing:* :cursing: *:cursing:*


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

its the same as people saying 'im 14 stone and can bench press 200kg, deadlift 300kg and squat 280kg for reps' and yet they dont put a video up.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

jw007 said:


> couple points
> 
> 1) 20 years ago, once incident
> 
> ...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jeez haven't you had enough entertainment for one week Joe?

I have found the perfect Christmas present for you


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

jw007 said:


> couple points
> 
> 1) 20 years ago, once incident
> 
> ...


Joe

Fair point.

And I agree, good looking blokes with muscle get more minge - even I get some:laugh:

I get annoyed with skinny runts shadow boxing around me, doing their martial arts stretching and saying "they know people" and I never get that from big fella and built blokes, so I get what you're saying.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JBWILSON said:


> who he?


Who is Daz Greenes !!!

I should neg you for your insolence !!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

scottish676 said:


> You want me to name people that you don't know, will never meet and have no interest in this forum???? lol
> 
> I won't out of respect to them but as mentioned if you look at the top guys in MMA/UFC today most of them would wipe the floor with any member on these boards


Dont agree, they are still fighting by rules, plus there is a ref to step in if it gets to nasty, i had a mate who thought for his county he was a good boxer, but i could kick his @rse in a street fight.


----------



## bennyboy (Feb 23, 2009)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Dont agree, they are still fighting by rules, plus there is a ref to step in if it gets to nasty, i had a mate who thought for his county he was a good boxer, but i could kick his @rse in a street fight.


Have you kicked his @rse before then?


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

Might as well chime in on this seeing as though i'm a small lad (12stone) who does MMA.

Now I do agree with your point about fighting that generally if an average pencil neck lad had a fight with a body builder he would get smashed..

Its simple science (don't ask me to explain lol) A bodybuilder can take a lot harder punch than a small lad because they have trained their neck muscles. My wrestling coach has one of the strongest necks I've ever seen and while not massive (14stone) he uses it to his advantage in sparring and in fights as he can take punches for longer and he is impossible to choke out.

Another stupidly easy point is that on average a body builder is going to have a much harder punch than a smaller person.

All that doesn't mean that a small guy doesn't have a punchers chance against a big body builder and it would be foolish to think so, no matter what you say there are some hard little ****ers out there that could take down a body builder but i would definitely say 9 time out of 10 that a body builder would destroy a smaller man who doesn't train as long as they have the same skill set.

Its when the body builder has no fighting experience and the little guy is a trained fighter that things become skewed but again you can't count a body builder out at any time.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> Ok lets bring skill level in to it. 2 roughly equal fighters, one 70k one 140k. Bigger dude wins.


Although I agree with your sentiments, it depends on a few other matters too.

70Kg @ 10%BF or 140Kg at 60%BF. My money would be on the 70Kg chap.

There are so many factors at play here, even assuming a similar skill level, such as what rules people are fighting under, work capacity (not so important in a nhb but more important in highly constrained scenes that can drag out).

IME many BB who train muscle groups in isolation and do not train whole body work capacity can be at a major disadvantage when they try to engage all their musculature, both because their work capacity cannot support their musculature (their muscles demand more O2 than they can deliver), and also they are often unable to engage their musculature to deliver force effectively (eg they punch from the shoulder).

Another problem is that simply from an energetics perspective, lads who train mainly for TUT will often be unable to yield the speed in their motor pattens. The speed of strikes will not only have an increased probability of successful delivery but will convey a much higher amount of energy (proportional to square of velocity) than a unit increase in mass will deliver.

There are so many factors involved in this that I do not believe that one can say that simple mass confers a clear advantage or not. Hypertrophy specific training may be a hindrance compared to someone trained for combat, beyond that of pure technical skill.

As an aside to the other thread on this stuff, the suggestion that cro cop was a small guy was baffling. Bigger or smaller than him, the guy is optimised to fight and I certainly would not wish to offer my jaw for battering at his hands.

J


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Who is Daz Greenes !!!
> 
> I should neg you for your insolence !!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


sorry milky, i dont know who he is. googled it and came up with Hagen *Daz Green* Tea Ice Cream. I guess thats not it then... :cool2:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Im a short guy but also a bber so I had a fight with myself earlier. The bber won slightly on size and strength.

However sometimes when you win you really lose.


----------



## jimmy007 (May 18, 2010)

mike tyson vs bruce lee? :laugh:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Im a short guy but also a bber so I had a fight with myself earlier. The bber won slightly on size and strength.
> 
> However sometimes when you win you really lose.


Hahaha Tom, be careful though next time you might not be so lucky, dont forget as the little guys like to keep on reminding us, you cant build muscle on a chin, it only takes a lucky punch from Tinytom, and he will put bber Tom on his @rse:laugh:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Hahaha Tom, be careful though next time you might not be so lucky, dont forget as the little guys like to keep on reminding us, you cant build muscle on a chin, it only takes a lucky punch from Tinytom, and he will put bber Tom on his @rse:laugh:


well quite but remember that Im so low to the ground that punching me in the chin would require lying down for most people and once they lie down I just drop the peoples elbow - game over. :lol:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> Yes im a 7 stone girl lol


have you got a bopyfriend? :whistling:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> well quite but remember that Im so low to the ground that punching me in the chin would require lying down for most people and once they lie down *I just drop the peoples elbow* - game over. :lol:


Big or small, the peoples elbow works* EVERY* time FACT!!! :thumb:


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

My friend is a right chav. He gets more girls than me (or at least tells me he does when I see him) He isnt bigger than me, stronger than me, or any of that crap. He maybe doesnt get amazing looking girls, but numbers are numbers. Maybe its the confidence side of it all, pics of said chav -










(The guy on the right)

And another example, same scenario.










Dont look into the names on the pictures as that doesnt matter......

All that matters is, both right chavs, act like right chavs, cocky as hell, get more girls than me, im on 1, theyre in double figures, and were the same age. And the second one has been in prison. Why do girls like these men.......

EDIT: Im not even remotely big by any means, in fact im tiny, but i put in a lot more effort than those 2 to help myself look and feel good, yet girls are attracted to them and not me. I am by NO MEANS good looking, pics on my progress thread.


----------



## Matt Beasley (Feb 2, 2010)

I know at least two guys who can get in just about any girl's bed and they're skinny little twigs.

I also know 3 guys who train several martial arts, are pretty big and, considering they've been training since they knew how to walk, I'd say they could destroy most people in a fight.

I'm not going to name full names, but will give you first ones; Matt, Kashif, Krishan, Alex and Jack.

Behold OP, I am one of the few who don't make up people in my stories. I will ascend to greatness now :innocent:



shaunmac said:


> All that matters is, both right chavs, act like right chavs, *cocky as hell*, get more girls than me, im on 1, theyre in double figures, and were the same age. And the second one has been in prison. Why do girls like these men.......


Pretty much sums it up. You could be 6'4, 120KG at 5% bodyfat with a 14" dick, but you'll never get a girl if you don't have any confidence.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> Im a short guy but also a bber so I had a fight with myself earlier. The bber won slightly on size and strength.
> 
> However sometimes when you win you really lose.


Now I want to see the vid of that mate... or it didnt happen...


----------



## OpolE (May 17, 2009)

Ive seen skinny lil *****'s on ghetto fights/ banned media knock the **** out of tonky people


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

OpolE said:


> Ive seen skinny lil *****'s on ghetto fights/ banned media knock the **** out of tonky people


ffs speak english man. none of this ghetto chav sh!te on this board. :cool2:


----------



## OpolE (May 17, 2009)

coflex said:


> ffs speak english man. none of this ghetto chav sh!te on this board. :cool2:


I have seen low body fat individuals such as an African American Male punch someone with a larger fat and/or muscle mass and win the fight


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

OpolE said:


> I have seen low body fat individuals such as an African American Male punch someone with a larger fat and/or muscle mass and win the fight


that was lovely


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

OpolE said:


> I have seen low body fat individuals such as an African American Male punch someone with a larger fat and/or muscle mass and win the fight


Oooooooh thats what you said...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

It makes me PMSL how everyone posting pics or telling stories of said 'super pimps' and 'mini tysons' have just proved JW right......no one has put up any evidence that can be proven just a load of internet 'my mate knows a mate who.....'

Good fishing Hulk x


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

shaunmac said:


> My friend is a right chav. He gets more girls than me (or at least tells me he does when I see him) He isnt bigger than me, stronger than me, or any of that crap. He maybe doesnt get amazing looking girls, but numbers are numbers. Maybe its the confidence side of it all, pics of said chav -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats at a bike show? which means girls like that are paid to stand next to ugly c*nts like him :confused1:


----------



## Matt Beasley (Feb 2, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> It makes me PMSL how everyone posting pics or telling stories of said 'super pimps' and 'mini tysons' have just proved JW right......no one has put up any evidence that can be proven just a load of internet 'my mate knows a mate who.....'
> 
> Good fishing Hulk x


So how would you suggest we provide evidence that our friends do in fact exist?

EDIT: no hate, it just seems that even if we do know people that fit into the category the OP thinks isn't real/ very likely to happen, then we have to get a birth certificate for them! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

its like the line you get off the local dickhead ' i got a mate whos much bigger than you, you should see him'

if i had a pound ...................................


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> its like the line you get off the local dickhead ' *i got a mate whos much bigger than you, you should see him'*
> 
> if i had a pound ...................................


Lol, very true.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> its like the line you get off the local dickhead ' i got a mate whos much bigger than you, you should see him'
> 
> if i had a pound ...................................


And he doesn't 'take' protein shakes or that creatine rubbish either, he's all natural.... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

Smitch said:


> And he doesn't 'take' protein shakes or that creatine rubbish either, he's all natural.... :lol:


them 'he can bench 180kg easy'

me 'you mean 180lb'?

them 'whats the difference?'

me 'lbs are heavier'

them 'yeah, he is fvcking tonk bro, innit'


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

1russ100 said:


> its like the line you get off the local dickhead ' i got a mate whos much bigger than you, you should see him'
> 
> if i had a pound ...................................


lmao got my first "youre a big lump but I know dozens of guys bigger than you mate" the other night at work.... damn near sh1t myself when he said that...


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

In fairness ive got a really ugly ginger emo friend who has slept with over 40 women (not all stunners, some rough ones haha) but fair play thats more than me


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> In fairness ive got a really ugly ginger emo friend who has slept with over 40 women (not all stunners, some rough ones haha) but fair play thats more than me


And by women, i mean stupid ****ing girls


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I often get the " i have a friend or a cousin" thats either my size or bigger.

Always thought it was rubbish until i bumped into Lee Haneys cousin in my local supermarket


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> I often get the " i have a friend or a cousin" thats either my size or bigger.
> 
> Always thought it was rubbish until i bumped into Lee Haneys cousin in my local supermarket


lmfao. imagine saying 'mate, i get this sh1t everyday' and lee haney rolls up


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> lmfao. imagine saying 'mate, i get this sh1t everyday' and lee haney rolls up


 That would be bad, very bad:lol:

Nah i was pushing my cart around while wearing a tank top and this elderly black guy comes up to me. Says he likes all of this with hands refering to the body. He then went into a 10 minute convo about his cousin Lee Haney. Of course i only half believed him but then when i googled all the info he had said at home it turned out to be true


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> I often get the " i have a friend or a cousin" thats either my size or bigger.
> 
> Always thought it was rubbish until i bumped into Lee Haneys cousin in my local supermarket


Wish that had been me; my training partner would dwarf Lee Haney - fact


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> That would be bad, very bad:lol:
> 
> Nah i was pushing my cart around while wearing a tank top and this elderly black guy comes up to me. Says he likes all of this with hands refering to the body. He then went into a 10 minute convo about his cousin Lee Haney. Of course i only half believed him but then when i googled all the info he had said at home it turned out to be true


i was in l.a years ago staying in a hotel and a guy was getting out of his car into a wheelchair but the wheelchai rolled off. i ran over to help and the guy was ignorant as p1ss tbh, but claimed to be the man tom cruise played in born on the 4th of july!! may have been sh1tting me but an elaborate lie never the less:confused1:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Wish that had been me; my training partner would dwarf Lee Haney - fact


 Well tbf Lee is pretty old now:lol: but still pretty big from pictures i have seen

Its really stupid its not like girls walk up to each other. Look at each other and one goes "oh my friend is much hotter than you and she can give head much better than you".......or do they:confused1: 

^^^Russ that is an odd one i would have been inclined to believe him also.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Lois_Lane said:


> Its really stupid its not like girls walk up to each other. Look at each other and one goes "oh my friend is much hotter than you and she can give head much better than you".......or do they:confused1:


if they do I want to meet their friend...


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Reading peoples posts on here, almost everybody tries to prove their point with the phrase
> 
> "I know a lot of people that....."
> 
> ...


I agree, some people, especially on the internet talk ****e. But then again others could be telling the truth but can't be bothered to justify their claims because it's just an internet forum.

For example, a friend of mine by the name of Shaun Givers (14 stone, 5'11") had a scrap at a bar called the Litten Tree in Camberley, and pummelled the 18 stone doorman, who was in good shape, low bodyfat, and about 6'3" don't know his name. Shaun's not a fighter in any shape or form and hates viloence, but after a few too many drinks, and the doorman getting a bit heavy handed in throwing him out it ended in a fight, and shaun came out on top.

Now if I was typing that in response to a post that someone had made and they called me out on it because they didn't believe me, personally I wouldn't care, and I certainly wouldn't waste my time trying to justify something that if you don't belive in the first place, you're never going to believe.

It's the internet, everything has to be taken with a pinch of salt, unless you kow that person outside of the realms of the internet.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Your a very aggressive man op, who happens to be a huge body builder, to be honest to most people including me, its a bit of a let down and can't help feeling a little bit disappointed that someone like yourself who has the pro bodybuilder look, should accept the responsibility that comes with it. I am sure you are a decent guy, but does not come across that way.

I just can't help thinking Craig Titus only a little smaller and a little greener.

Just trying to give you some perspective.


----------

